# *** إكرام الوالدين ومن يماثلهما ***



## راني سليم اديب (4 يونيو 2008)

*** إكرام الوالدين ومن يماثلهما *** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*** إكرام الوالدين ومن يماثلهما *** 

بقلم : قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث 

$ إنها وصية إلهية أن يكرم الإنسان والديه اللذين أنجباه بالجسد وأن يحترمهما ويطيعهما ويحسن إليهما: 

ثم إتسع مفهوم الوصية حتى شمل الأقارب بالجسد الذين هم في منزلة الأب والأم ، كالعم والعمة والخال والخالة.. ثم إتسعت الوصية أيضاً حتى شملت كبار السن ، الذين هم من جهة عمرهم في منزلة الأب والأم. 

وإزدادت الوصية في إتساعها حتى شملت الأبوة الروحية كالمرشدين والمعلمين، كما شملت أبوة المركز، ومن عليهم واجب الرعاية ، بل يزداد المفهوم حتى يصل إلي إحترام النظام العام والقانون والدولة. 

E ونود أن نبدأ الحديث بالأبوة الطبيعية ، ونتدرج منها إلي الباقي.. 

إن الأب هو رئيس الأسرة كلها، ليس للأولاد فقط ، إنما لأمهم أيضاً، لأن الرجل رأس المرأة. 

وفي النظام القبلي قديماً، كان الأب هو حاكم الأسرة، وكان الأب الكبير أي الجد هو حاكم العشيرة وهو قاضيها أيضاً فكان يجمع بين الرئاسة الجسدية الطبيعية، والرئاسة المدنية في نفس الوقت. 

وكانت بركة الوالدين ولا تزال شيئاً عظيماً يسعي إليه الإبن لكي يناله بكافة الطرق، ومن يباركه والداه، يباركه الله .. أو علي الأقل يسعي كل شخص إلي إكتساب رضاء والديه عليه، وقد يري أن عدم حصوله علي هذا الرضاء يكون سبباً لفشله في الحياة. 


$ ومن مظاهر إكرام الوالدين أمور عديدة،نذكر منها: 

العرفان بالجميل 

لابد لكل إبن أن يعترف بجميل أبويه عليه ولاسيما أمه في فترة طفولته : 

بل قبل أن يُولد ويكفي أن يقرأ أي كتاب طبي أو نفسي عن حالة الأم وقت الحمل وما تحتمله من تعب ثم الأهتمام بالطفل أثناء فترة الرضاعة وعنايتها به من جهة طعامه وبكائه ونظافته وحمله علي حجرها وعلي صدرها وعلي كتفها ولا شك أن الطفل الرضيع يمكن أن يتسبب أحياناً في حرمان أمه من أن تذوق طعم النوم. 

كما أن الأم لو قصرت في العناية بإبنها في مواعيد التطعيم مثلاً لأصابته أضرار وأخطار تبقي معه طوال عمره. 

إن جميل الأم لا يمكن أن ينساه إنسان،ولكن قد يقول أحدهم: 

"إن أمي تعبت في تربيتي وأنا صغير. ولكني أقاسي من بعض تصرفاتها الآن!".. حتى لو صحّ هذا فرضاً وقد لا يكون هذا صحيحاً فإنه لا يجعلك تنسي جميلها عليك.. هي إحتملتك وأنت صغير، وأنت تحتملها حين تكبر، وقد يكون سبب عدم تحملك،هو تمردك علي تربيتها لك في كبرك! 

ويجب ألا ينسي الإنسان أيضاً جميل أبيه عليه.. 

هذا الذي تعب وكافح من أجل تربيته، وقام بجميع مصروفاته،وأنفق عليه من عرقه ومن دمه. وكان السبب في تعليمه وتنشئته. 

ولا يكون العرفان بالجميل قاصراً علي تعب الوالد مادياً لأجل إبنه وإنما العرفان بالجميل يشمل أيضاً ما أغدقه الأب من حب وحنان وعاطفة مع نصائحه وسعيه في أن يبعده عن كافة سبل الضلال. 

ولكي ندرك أهمية هذه العواطف، يكفي أن نتأمل كيف أن كثيراً من الذين حُرموا من حنان الأبوة وحنان الأمومة، قد وقعوا في أزمات نفسية خطيرة ومشاكل صعبة. 

ما أقسي علي النفس أن يتعب الأب والأم من أجل إبنهما دهراً،حتى إذا شبّ وكبر، ينسي لهما كل تعبهما السابق. 


$ شيء آخر يمكن به إكرام الوالدين. هو النجاح: 

$ النجاح:- 

إن النجاح في الحياة هو عنصر هام في إكرام الوالدين لأنه بلا شك يشرفهما: 

ويكون موضع فخرهما. ويسعد قلبيهما. ويشعرهما بأن تعبهما قد أتي بنتيجة تريح ضمير كل منهما.فإذا ذاكرت يا ابني دروسك جيداً. ونجحت وتفوقت.. وإذا كنت أميناً في عملك. ونلت ثقة ومحبة رؤسائك.. إذا كنت ناجحاً في الحياة العملية. وسمعتك طيبة. واسمك حلواً في أفواه الناس.. فإنك بهذا كله تكرم أباك وأمك. لأنهما يبتهجان ويفتخران بنجاحك. 

أما إن كنت فاشلاً في حياتك. فإن أباك لا يعرف أن يخفي وجهه. وكذلك أمك تخجل بسبب فشلك. وإن أتت سيرتك في حضورهما أمام الناس. ينكس كل منهما وجهه حزناً وعاراً. 

صدق سليمان الحكيم حينما قال: 

"الابن الجاهل غمّ لأبيه. ومرارة للتي ولدته" 

ما أكثر قصص التاريخ والواقع. عن فرح الآباء والأمهات بنجاح أبنائهم. وعلي عكس ذلك كانت مشاعر الوالدين تجاه الأبناء الفاشلين. 

نقطة هامة أخري في إكرام الوالدين. وهي المحبة والاحترام 

J المحبة والأحترام 

أول محبة يمارسها الإنسان هي محبته لأمه ثم محبته لأبيه وهي محبة طبيعية لا يبذل مجهوداً في إقتنائها ولا يحتاج إلي مجهود في المحافظة عليها وهي أيضاً محبة متبادلة وأي إنحراف عنها هو شذوذ غير طبيعي! 

هذه المحبة لها عنصران: أحدهما إيجابي والآخر سلبي. 

أما العنصر الإيجابي : 

فهو عاطفة الحب التي يظهرها الأبن نحو أبيه وأمه وبذل كل ما يستطيع من جهد في إراحتهما وإرضائهما وكسب بركتهما ورضاهما ويستمر هذا الحب وهذا الإرضاء طوال الحياة وحتى بعد إنتقالهما إلي العالم الآخر يقيم الصلوات والذكري لأجلهما وينفذ وصيتهما علي قدر طاقته. 

وأما العنصر السلبي: 

فهو أن الأبن لا يصح أن يغُضِبْ أحداً من والديه أو يثيره أو يعامله ببغضه أو بقسوة أو يتجاهل رأيه ولا يصح للأبن أن يرهق والديه بكثرة الطلبات وبخاصة ما هو فوق قدرتهما كما لا يصح أن يبدد ما لهما بعيش مسرف ولا أن يضيع سمعة الأسرة بسلوكه في الفساد وأكثر عقوق يصل إليه الأبن هو أن يتمني الشر أو الموت لأحد والديه..! 


J من أكثر الأمور شراً أن يستخف الأبن بأبيه أو أمه. 

أو أن يعاملهما علي نفس المستوي كأنه وهما في درجة واحدة!! 

أي أن الكلمة تُرد بكلمة والمناقشة تقابلها مناقشة أو ما يُسمي بالعامية "مقاوحة"! والغضب يقابل بغضب والصوت العالي يُردّ عليه بصوت عال كأن لا فارق..! 

هذا الأمر يحدث بين إثنين متساويين وعلي مستوي غير روحي.. وقطعاً هذا لا يليق. 
فينبغي علي الأبن أن يدرك أنه دائماً في الدرجة الأقل. 

لأن من حق أبيه أن ينتهره ومن واجب الأبن أنه لا يرد علي هذا الأنتهار بل يسمع ويسكت أو يعتذر ويتأسف وإن رفع أبوه صوته أو رفعت الأم صوتها فليس من الأدب أن يرفع الأبن صوته في مستوي صوت أبيه وأمه فليس هذا هو أدب الحديث مع الأب أو الأم وليس من الأحترام أن يُعامل أحد منهما بنفس المعاملة.


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: *** إكرام الوالدين ومن يماثلهما ****

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااا ومهم

شكرااااااااااااا ليك

المزيذ​


----------



## راني سليم اديب (5 يونيو 2008)

مرسي علي مروركم


----------



## مسعد خليل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا لو الواحد قدر تعب والديه عليه وسهرهم عليه
هايحث فعلا ان هما تعبو فيه جدا
وان واجبه من ناحيتهم انو يكرمهم ويصليلهم
شكرااااااااااااااااا موضوع جميل الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

من أحلى وأغلى الوصايا

أكرم أباك وأمك

شكرا للموضوع الرااائع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع 
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

